# Hardgainer, abbreviated compound focused routine



## quadrant6 (Nov 28, 2007)

Background - 24yr hardgainer, very average recovery and seem to do best with 2x-3x week. Not trying to get huge but build a strength base and some muscle all over.

Exercise choices - My upper body is weak, I started doing bench but because it was so pathetic figured pushups might be in order first?

I know squats are great but they are not as good for my structure - long limbs, very partial to back injuries. Nevertheless I've persisted with front squats (going just past parallel) all last year and made minimal gains. Constant knee and back issues. I find the split squat much better and already killing my legs.

Overall plan:

*Mon *

Split squat

leg curl

calf raise

*Thrus *

Deadlift

chinups

Abs

*Sat *

Pushups

BB shoulder press

BB tri overhead / french press

Abs

What you reckon? too much. I've worked out on/off for a few years but I'm still weak and don't want to overdo it. I'm worried cus the lats are getting hit 2x with the pushups and chins.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Good looking split there mate.

I would do bench instead of the pushups though, as it is easier to gauge progress on it, regardless of how weak it is, once you double your current strength, you will have made progress.

You could also drop the Over Head FP to start with as the triceps are getting hit on bench and BB shoulder press.


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Im sure youve got stronger over the past few years of training. How much could you lift when you first started training and how much can you lift now. Bench for example......

:lift:


----------



## quadrant6 (Nov 28, 2007)

> Good looking split there mate.
> 
> I would do bench instead of the pushups though, as it is easier to gauge progress on it, regardless of how weak it is, once you double your current strength, you will have made progress.
> 
> You could also drop the Over Head FP to start with as the triceps are getting hit on bench and BB shoulder press.


Cheers

Maybe the leg curls could go for now too, I've always done them so a break is in order.

With that in mind, i might head back to a 2 day split which seems to go well for me.

*Mon:*

Split Squats

Deads

Pull-ups

*Fri*

BB Bench

BB Shoulder Press

Abs

This avoids any overlap. Mon is gonna be taxing as but once I'm pushing more serious weight or if I stop progressing, I can split the deads and squats to different days again.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

If you work hard on it, that split will work very well indeed.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nytol said:


> If you work hard on it, that split will work very well indeed.


Agreed !!

Abbreviated training rocks.


----------



## quadrant6 (Nov 28, 2007)

I changed my mind, **** the slight overlap, I did the Mon workout tonight and I don't think I'll be doing deads after splits squats again!

Revised:

*Tues:*

Deads

Pull-ups

Abs

*Fri*

BB Bench

BB Shoulder Press

Split Squats

:lift:



> You could also drop the Over Head FP to start with as the triceps are getting hit on bench and BB shoulder press.


Yeah, it's hard for me not to throw in some direct tricep and calf work - because I'm worried they'll be neglected - seems stupid me saying that when I don't have much muscle anyway! but they only get sore when i do direct work


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Gains said:


> I'm seriously considering starting abbreviated training to replace the 3 day split I've been using for years.
> 
> I was also thinking the same thing as you though- will the bis & tris get enough of a workout using the routine shown above?


Give it a fair shot, and unless you lose a decent amount of fat, I bet your arms do not shrink and if anything grow.


----------



## MarkSk89 (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome looking routine

few little things you could consider.

Adding in the calf exercise, the bench/shoulder press both work your triceps, but the calfs are the only 'large' muslce that is not worked at all.

This could put to rest your NEED for extra.

(Just an idea, and not necessary by any means)

A great thing about this routine, if you start getting stalls on your bench and shoulder, you can change them to dumbbells to try boost gains.

No idea how taxing split squats are but it might be worth prioritising them on your friday, then follow with bench and shoulder.

The squat usually takes more 'energy' and using the whole body gets the blood flow going much better.

Great routine tho.


----------

